# 3 RLT's On The 'Bay...



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Item numbers 120740020738, 120740026451 & 120740028515.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

avidfan said:


> 120740028515.


Could that be one of the legendary first 3? 

If so, there could be intense interest from members of the forum :rltb:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

the back looks a little different from the (somewhat) blurry pics Scottishcammy posted of a #1

Trouble is, there's so little information out there & with no logo - who can tell?

I'm not suggesting it's hookey as the seller has two other most obviously RLTs up for sale as well.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

oh very nice - like that diver a lot - wonder how many of us will be bidding against one another?! :angel_not:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> the back looks a little different from the (somewhat) blurry pics Scottishcammy posted of a #1
> 
> Trouble is, there's so little information out there & with no logo - who can tell?
> 
> I'm not suggesting it's hookey as the seller has two other most obviously RLTs up for sale as well.


Checking the Concise Guide to RLT Watches it definitely looks to be one of these though I don`t know if it`s an RLT-2 or a 3.










(photo taken from The Concise Guide to RLT Watches)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The 20 and the anivesary should go for less than Â£150 but who knows but that diver.... well thats the treasure isnt it


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

There will be some fighting for these......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is anybody here going to bid on these?

i dont want to get into a bidding war with anyone 

i'll be going after the diver.......but if anyone else is interested then let me know.....

im not posting this so that i get forst dibs or anything like that  just dont want to get in anybodys way if there really after this


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I'll be putting in a "sniper" bid on it - because I'm not here at auction end


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's all the stuff in the junk box at the back of Mark's garage? h34r:

Certainly will be interest, it'll all go out of my budget bracket tho' (NEVER MIND, I'VE GOT MY DORADO ) :lol:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

I should have kept quiet-I could have got the lot for Â£200 :lol:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

is thre seller a member on here.

if so were they offered on here prior to this ? should they have been out of courtesy ?

no doubt opinions will differ....

if I had a RLT then it would be offered here first then on to ebay if it didn't sell.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

dtc2 said:


> is thre seller a member on here.
> 
> if so were they offered on here prior to this ? should they have been out of courtesy ?
> 
> ...


In part I`m with you but then again they do belong to the seller and most things on here go at almost mates rates so you are never going to maximise your return by selling on here


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

gaz64 said:


> dtc2 said:
> 
> 
> > is thre seller a member on here.
> ...


yes I agre there are times when mates rates don't quite do it and you need to get as much cash as possible.

but these RLT watches must have a very small niche audience and i'd guess most people who seriously want them will be on here.

the net won't be cast much wider using ebay will it ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there was a member here way back in the early days user name djb not sure if it's the same person though, only made 10 posts (the post count on the old forum was not carried over though so may have been more) last seem here in 2004


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

The "problem" with posting them on the SC is that a fixed price has to be made.

With an auction he leave it to the market to judge the value.

I suspect he will be very happy with the Diver, but disappointed with the other two.

I'd love to 'win' the diver but I'm not paying silly money.

With the greatest respect to Roy & his work, there are some beautiful watches out there...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

dtc2 said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > dtc2 said:
> ...


I guess we will see when the auction finishes.... the test of ebay against forum prices will be in the prices the RLT aniversary and the RLT 20 go for... the other is a rare wildcard so its hard to look back at previous forum sales to guage it


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Okay... who's, l***l (155)...? Fess Up!*

What if I said I wanted one of these and it would be my 1st RLT and I was an American?? That has to be special - what Yank would want one? Would everybody just lay back??


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Might have a dabble on the Pepsi, regret selling mine.

He has 2 interesting bikes too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Why don't you make him an offer on all 3 Mark :lol:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Quite tempted with the pepsi need an Rlt in my collection


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

No replies and no (major) movement in price on the auction.

Is this the calm before the storm???


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

vinbo said:


> No replies and no (major) movement in price on the auction.
> 
> Is this the calm before the storm???


Yes.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Is anyone going to own up!?!

Thought it would have rocketed higher??

Bargain me thinks


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Would have had a bid on pepsi but he had australia locked out.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

My Â£105.56 bid didn't quite cut it for the RLT20. Ah well... will keep watching sales corner for something else.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> My Â£105.56 bid didn't quite cut it for the RLT20. Ah well... will keep watching sales corner for something else.


Thinking he may have had a high proxy as he put it in the day before.

Edit: I totally blitzed 'em - forgot!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

bsa said:


> Would have had a bid on pepsi but he had australia locked out.


Shame, I have my cousins son from Sydney stopping with me, could have taken it back for you!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Â£205 for the RLT 2/3 not bad, somebody knew what they were bidding for!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

JoT said:


> Â£205 for the RLT 2/3 not bad, somebody knew what they were bidding for!


Yes - I was in touch with him over an O&W tonneau that he was selling (regret I didn't get it.....). He told me he thought he would get approx Â£325 for the 3 RLT's due to the interest in the diver, and he was a bit conservative, as it turned out!

Rob


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Was it anyone on here who won them??

Does anyone know??


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

The early diver SHOULD have been mine. But. I forget to hit confirm( never drink and bid)


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

Dr.f said:


> The early diver SHOULD have been mine. But. I forget to hit confirm( never drink and bid)


I tend to have the opposite problem ... I tend to hit confirm too often after a drink!


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Wasn't me


----------

